

Religion Is Disappearing. That’s Great for Politics - pyrrhotech
http://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2015/06/pew-survey-religion-118834.html#.VXmWkhNVhBd

======
kolev
If I have to choose between some pretty acceptable dogmas and the wild
materialism, I will choose the first without thinking twice. I will add that
I'm an Eastern Orthodox Christian if it matters.

~~~
splawn
That sounds like a false dichotomy. Edit: removed unneeded snark, my
apologizes

~~~
kolev
Well, on theory, yes, but in practice, it's a dichotomy. I strongly believe
that materialism counters progress. For example, if we all believed in a
greater mission for our civilization, all our efforts would be focused on
building space ships and space colonization, not wasting efforts in buying a
bigger home, a newer car model, buying new fancy clothes, getting a crazy
haircut, and so on. Yes, there are people who are not on the either extreme
today, but these are not the majority. I am happy that geeks start to embrace
minimalism, simplify life, and focus our limited seconds on this planet in
something productive, but, again, we're a minority. The majority needs
guidance and religion has been effective for the masses so far.

~~~
splawn
ok, I will just chalk it up to semantic differences then. :)

To Terry (dead comment below): God should implement a "show dead" feature on
the universe. Huge fan of your work, btw.

